# Victoria & Hunslet Mills, Leeds- June 09



## mexico75 (Jun 21, 2009)

Solo visit.
This massive complex of mills along side the river Aire was the first site I ever visited with a camera a year or so ago and I've been meaning to go back ever since. The mills have been owned by various companys over the years, with RH Bruce a tool making firm occupying part of the Victoria mills buildings being the last to leave in the early seventies, the site has been derelict ever since. The mills are currently owned by the developers Caddick, the same company that is also letting the historic Conditioning house in Bradford crumble away 






Victoria Mills




Hunslet Mills














Victoria Mills Offices,









Employee time cards,




Strong room with the cast iron door, made to look like wood,




Lift,


----------



## klempner69 (Jun 21, 2009)

Great stuff there Mexico,glad you included the first oldie piece as well..nice touch.


----------



## boxfrenzy (Jun 21, 2009)

Looks good mate. Time cards are a nice touch too. Good pictures as well. I like the old one too. Did you paint it?


----------



## marshall10 (Jun 21, 2009)

Nice work


----------



## mexico75 (Jun 21, 2009)

boxfrenzy said:


> Looks good mate. Time cards are a nice touch too. Good pictures as well. I like the old one too. Did you paint it?



Yes mate, it was just a rough sketch I think the cards were still where you and TC left them, there were cowboy boot prints in the dust round them


----------



## boxfrenzy (Jun 22, 2009)

Aaah, that would have been TC. I had my rollerblades on.


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 23, 2009)

Fab site and photos...love the 4th pic of the side alleyway.
Tis good stuff, Mex.


----------



## Virusman26 (Jun 24, 2009)

Another one I'm still longing to see. The drive to Leeds seems a bloody long way to not be able to get in tho!!!


----------



## swedish (Jun 25, 2009)

really nice find...some very nice shots there mex. good work thanks for sharing


----------



## mexico75 (Jun 25, 2009)

swedish said:


> really nice find


Cheers wish I could take credit for the find but they've been empty since the sixties and are pretty well known round Leeds. And the homeless guy I ran into deffo found it before me


----------

